# our morning surprise



## GypsyMoonMinis (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, i have most my post made and then lost it all






Long story short, my daughters mare FLicka is 20 yrs old and we had NO idea she was pregnant. We just got her earlier this summer. Im glad I spoil my horses now hehe. My husband went out at 5 to feed before work and found this precious surprise! So unexpected, we were not even ready for this. I have new pens I've been meaning to build and pea gravel I've been meaning to bring in and nothing has happened yet! She and momma seem to be doing well. vet wil be out this afternoon to take a peek at them. Sure hoep I can stay awake til then, i can barely keep my eyes open now!

PS: forgot to tell you, she's a filly and we have named her FLicka's Autumn Lily


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats! What a perfect little surprise!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 15, 2009)

What a wonderful suprise



. Congrats!!!


----------



## little lady (Oct 15, 2009)

What a precious surprise! Congrats!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dona (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness....she looks like a perfect little carbon copy of her mom!



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## wingnut (Oct 15, 2009)

Dona said:


> Oh my goodness....she looks like a perfect little carbon copy of her mom!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!


I was thinking the same thing. Love her star too!





Congrats!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 15, 2009)

AW!!!! What a wonderful surprize and your mare does not look her age!! Now you have a lovely little daughter to replace her with! That is great!

A warning on pea gravel! Many horses here, including full sized ones, have colicked on runs, lots or stalls that have been topped with pea gravel. They consume some when picking in food crumbs and causes problems later. I was going to do mine with this until I had several surrounding farms tell me not to!


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Oct 15, 2009)

HGFarm said:


> AW!!!! What a wonderful surprize and your mare does not look her age!! Now you have a lovely little daughter to replace her with! That is great!
> A warning on pea gravel! Many horses here, including full sized ones, have colicked on runs, lots or stalls that have been topped with pea gravel. They consume some when picking in food crumbs and causes problems later. I was going to do mine with this until I had several surrounding farms tell me not to!


thanks! i had never heard this. Perhaps then Ill just go with a sand base. I do Sand Clear, as they are on dry lot 90% of the time anyways.

Vet just left and gave them both a clean bill of health


----------



## maplegum (Oct 15, 2009)

What a wonderful surprise! She is so cute. Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 15, 2009)

What adorable photos and your daughter looks like a sleepy head too. You both must be thrilled to death. congratulations to All

Heidi


----------



## shelly (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!! AWWWWWW - a precious little bundle that looks just like her mommy!



:wub


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 16, 2009)

What a wonderful surprise

and pretty little filly

I love the pictures of your daughter looking half asleep

I'll bet she got up quick when she heard what happened


----------



## lilnickers (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful surprise baby



You all must be on Cloud 9 !!! Especially your daughter, what great pictures.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations. Nice surprise.


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 17, 2009)

Shes soo adorable, what a nice surprise for your daughters. Flicka looks just like my Polly.


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes, we are all just still in a state of disbelief! There is no denying that she belongs to my daughter, they are very bonded. I will have to update with more pics when I get a chance !


----------

